# is this normal?



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

I finally brought home my little one yesterday! He traveled really well on the plane even though the right was a little bumpy and we were sitting over the wing; lots of noise! I know puppies are very active but also that they tend to sleep alot too. When we got home, I thought that he would sleep but for 4 hours he went nuts! I had no problems with getting him to eat. I played hard with him so he would get tired and sleep but he kept going! Hours later he slept but for only 20 minutes then there he went again! It went on until I had to try to sleep so I could go to work but he came and wanted to play; finally my mom said she would watch him so I could sleep and he didn't even sleep! He was up until 5am. He finally slept for a couple hours and for the 9 hours I was at work he played and wouldn't tire out! Is this normal for a small 12 wk old pup? Now hes taking tiny little naps and look at the time of this post! 
Also, he digs like crazy, poops alot (where is it coming from?), and is already humping a stuffed toy I got for him! 







Another thing is that he can't seem to be still! It worries me how hyper he is! I wanted to try to cut the hair on his face because its in his eyes and the stains but I couldn't! I even waited for one of his sleepy moments but as soon as I touched him, he would move. What if he can't get groomed at the groomers when hes older? I adore him but he needs to calm down and rest a little more! ^_^


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sounds fun to me!!!!  

Just kidding, you sound exhausted. Congrats on your new addition!!!







He will probably settle down. I got Brinkley at 14-15 weeks, so I don't know about a 2 week difference...and it may just be his personality. He will eventually settle into a routine. It has only been one day...and he has had a home change with an airplane ride to boot! :wacko: Maybe he is relieving a little stress?!
As for the poo problem...I don't know...maybe a food change, or again, just stress. Some humans spend much time on the porcelain throne when stressed. h34r: 

Give him time, it sounds to me like he is going to be tons of fun!








Keep us posted!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well congrats on the new baby! You do sound very exhausted. When we first brought Caesar home at 9. 5 weeks, he would be wide awake at 4am!...and ready to play! When he gets a little more settled and a little older, he will sleep longer. I agree with tlunn, that it may be the food change and added stress from a new environment that is making him go potty often. Humans, when stressed, can either go often or not go at all...haha, it can cause either extreme.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

he sounds like ellie!! well, a little more hyper than ellie. anyway, hopefully its a phase. definitely call the breeder and ask for advice. thats what i did. im glad you're having fun though. i'd recommend long walks.







and that toy he humps--take it away. you dont want him to develop habits. have you taken him to a vet yet? talk to your vet about it too.







he needs a checkup anyway. i cant wait till you post some pics!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congradulations! Lexi was like that for the first 1-2 months after I got her. The only time she was not running around like a maniac was when she was sleeping. The only time she slept was when I put her in her crate at night and that was only after I caught her. She did not mind the crate at all. 

As for the digging Lexi does this. The only place she is allowed to dig is in her crate, anywhere else I tell her no. She had a donut bed type of bed with a pillow thing in the middle. She used to pull the pillow part out of the bed an dig at the plastic in the bottom of the donut part. One day she dug a 8" X 3" inch hole in the plastic while I was at work.







She seemed so proud of herself!







Lexi is now down to just the pillow part.

It is only in the last 2 months that Lexi has started to "calm down". Before that she was NEVER still. When people would say that Maltese are lap dogs I was like "What?". 

Have someone help you with the grooming. One person holds the puppy the other does the grooming. Or you can take them to the groomers. I would hold off on the groomers until he is done with his shots. The grooming does get easier. I have had Lexi for 4 months and she is now to the point that she tolerates the grooming. You can definitily tell she does not like it but she knows that it is going to happen whether she likes it or not. So she just stands there.

I agree with tlunn and Caesar's Mommie on the pooping. Have you taken him to the vet since you have gotten him? If not you can ask about it then. Otherwise if it continues you can call and ask the tech or vet about it.

It will get better! I remember for about the first 2 weeks after I got Lexi I was wondering what I had gotten myself into. She was so hyper, she never stopped! Now it is hard to remember what life was like before I got her.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL he sounds sweet!

I guess the pooping thing is normal though because Brit'ny STILL poops her weight everyday LOL her daddy calls her Sh*t Sh*t instead of Brit Brit because she always has to go!


But a young puppy should be sleeping more. Maybe the breeder gave him some nutrical before he left incase he didn't eat well and stuff, and since he was fine it made him hyper! Give a day or so he'll bomb out just like a toddler!


----------

